# I gots stopped by The Pohlice today....



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok since the boards are slow as chit today I will share my morning event with ya all.

I was running late this am like usual. As I was pulling out of my driveway, I saw a car coming down the road quite a distance away. I was gonna wait to pull out but decided to not to. I pulled out and was cruising along at a good clip. (I even said to myself that I should slow down jic a deer jumps out because I would then be eff'd).
Keep in mind...I live on a country road with no sidewalks or street lights and there is never any traffic on the roads at the ungodly hour I drive to work.
I have a stop sign at the end of my road that really should be a Yield sign. After the stop sign you have to stop at a red light about 20 yards ahead and then you enter onto the main highway.

I cruised through the stop sign like I always do and then stopped at the red light. Well, I saw him in my rear view mirror stopped very very close to me. I thought . Frig....
I pulled onto the highway when the light turned green. I was driving what I thought was the speed limit (45). He followed me about a quarter of a mile and then the lights went on and sirens.Frig.....
I thought it might be one of the cops I know that works nightshift. When I pulled over, I saw him walking to my door and I saw him with his hand very very close to his gun...(I thought..that ain't Bob) Frig...

He told me I was driving entirely too fast on (the road I live on) and I failed to stop at the stop sign and I was driving 45 mph in a 35 zone. I apologized to the nice young policeman....yada yada..
He asked if I had any points on my license and I said no. I have never gotten a speeding ticket. I gave him my license, reg. and the proof of ins card was expired but I had 3 others that were expired, but I had valid ins I told him...I just forgot to put the card in the car.

He went to his car, came back 5 minutes later and told me to have a nice day and to promise him that I will drive the speed limit and abide by the stop signs.
I promised and went on my way....Frig... 

So lesson of the day buggerz..even though there is not any traffic one still has to abide by the laws..
I gots to watch now cause that bugger is gonna be watchin...

That's it...excitement of the day...

Anybody gots stories about speeding ticketz?


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 21, 2012)

It's nice to hear about an officer who will give out a warning instead of a ticket. You are probably going to obey the law now and it didn't cost anything.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 21, 2012)

Now I can't git this song outta my head dammit....


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 21, 2012)

I smell a SOTW theme!


----------



## Lousyweather (Mar 21, 2012)

yea, my last ticket was in 1986, for going 61 in a 55, in Wyoming. If you werent so cute, (in other words, you were a GUY), you would have gotten the ticket.......grrr


----------



## smoke show (Mar 21, 2012)

My wife is the bill payer and she likes to let my registration lapse, then I get ticketed. Twice now. !!
Heres my sign.


----------



## loon (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 21, 2012)

One time I went in and paid three tickets at the same time. None were overdue.  The third week in Basic Training in the Army at mail call I got a letter. It told me that my license suspension was over and I could drive again.


----------



## webbie (Mar 21, 2012)

I get a ticket every 15-20 years or so......

I'm not good looking yet have gotten quite a few warnings.


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 21, 2012)

Didn't EXACTLY get a ticket, but I could have...Driving across the country in pursuit of my dream of working in the music industry as a soundman...1976...24 years old...In a 74 Oldsmobile Vista Cruiser with NY plates... Cruising West out on Rts 80 & 90...Got near Chicago & I guess I missed the Rt 80 cut -off...by the time I'd figgered THAT out, I was on the other side of Chi-town, & I was on Rt 94 in WISCONSIN! WTF? Where did 90 go? Anyway, I pulled off & checked my road atlas...Hmmm... if I take 43 to 39 to 88 I can get back to 80...It's dark & I've been driving for about 2 days...I finally see a sign: "Welcome to Iowa" or "Entering Iowa" or "Land of Corn" & it's like 4AM...I decide that I'm gonna go 55 - JUST IN CASE - for a little while, since I was coming into another state...So I go about 5 miles & an 18-wheeler FLIES by me at about 80, followed by a Chevelle with a CB antenna on the trunk lid. I think: "That's me" & I stomp on the gas & catch up to & draft the Chevelle...We go another 2 - 3 miles and...A FLASHING RED LIGHT APPEARS ON THE DASH OF THE CHEVELLE. I am tail-gating an unmarked police car at 80! Oh, Sh*t....The  LEO pulls over the trucker & I go to the left lane & beat feet. The next exit appears & I take the ramp, find a hotel & pull in behind it. I got a room & laid on the bed, WIDE AWAKE for about two hours before I finally dozed off...Got up that afternoon & expected to find the Olds impounded, but I guess that LEO didn't want me that bad...My dreams were crushed about three weeks later by the school out in Cal & I headed back to NY...in a repossessed Chevy Vega, obeying the speed limit...


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 21, 2012)

Love it Daksy. Similar happened to me in Massachusetts. Up from Texas to visit with the folks at AMF out in New Bedford. Great meeting and I had a dinner date with friends that evening in Boston. I was sailing at 80 headed for Boston. Looked in the mirror and the flashing lights were catching up with me fast. I pulled over and the guy flew by me and kept going. Whew!


----------



## fishingpol (Mar 21, 2012)

No tickets for me, but here is a good story. A friend of mine was pulled over in NH many years ago after being timed by aircraft. The highways have demarcations in the breakdown lanes and the police clock your times from I guess a helicopter as you go past the lines. Well, he had a stiff ticket to pay and he felt that he was not going the speed they stated on the ticket when he was pulled over.
He bought a "get out of a speeding ticket" book and appealed the ticket at a hearing.

The officer that timed him was present at the hearing. My friend asked the officer if he saw who was driving at the time of the clocking. The officer said my friend was driving when he was pulled over. My friend asked again if he was the driver at the time, and the officer could not say for certain. My friend was driving with his girlfriend at that time, and asked if it was possible that his girlfriend was driving and they did a "fire drill" swap before getting pulled over. He ended up paying $50 or $75. Oh, and a day's pay for taking time out of work.

After years working in the insurance adjuster business, I've seen enough bad accidents and what happens to people in them, and it is really an eye opener. The older I get, the less I need to be hassled with these kind of things. Save it for the young bucks who drive like idiots.


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 21, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> I smell a SOTW theme!


 
Yup. You are slacking off Gam. I have not seen a song of the week. That's two laws your breakin kid.


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 21, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> Yup. You are slacking off Gam. I have not seen a song of the week. That's two laws your breakin kid.


 There will be 1 tomorrow morning, my bad!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 21, 2012)

No tickets in seven years woot prior to that I had several sadly! The last time I was pulled over it was for a headlight out. I saw the cop car without a headlight pull me over and to my shock he said sir did you know your headlight is out so I said no ( lie ). Then I said did you know yours is out and he said no it isn't sir ( I got cocky ) and said bull turn your flashers off and look he was nice and did. He came back and said well I thought you where going to be a problem laughed ripped up the ticket and said have a good day. The next day on my way to work he was sitting in the same spot with two headlights lol and he flashed as I went buy ( saying hi ). My favorite moment haha

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 21, 2012)

O ya I fixed my headlights that night too .

Pete


----------



## Gary_602z (Mar 21, 2012)

One of my drivers got stopped once for speeding,and when the Officer asked him If he knew why he got pulled over my driver replied " Yea,I didn't hit my brakes in time."
The Officer laughed and let him go!


----------



## lukem (Mar 21, 2012)

I was once a passenger in a vehicle (terminator cobra built to the hilt) that got pulled over doing 126 in a 45. We were driving along about 60....driver looks in the rear view and says "cop"....grabs third gear and we are gone. He pulled over a couple miles up the road and I am ready to go to jail. Cop walks up and driver rolls down window...driver says you couldn't catch me could you you SOB. At this point I'm trying to figure out how to make bail. Little did i know the driver and cop were buddies and playin a prank on me.

I still hate them a little for that.


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 21, 2012)

lukem said:


> I was once a passenger in a vehicle (terminator cobra build to the hilt) that got pulled over doing 126 in a 45. We were driving along about 60....driver looks in the rear view and says "cop"....grabs third gear and we are gone. He pulled over a couple miles up the road and I am ready to go to jail. Cop walks up and driver rolls down window...driver says you couldn't catch me could you you SOB. At this point I'm trying to figure out how to make bail. Little did i know the driver and cop were buddies and playin a prank on me.
> I still hate them a little for that.


 
 That is a good one.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 21, 2012)

I am a paragon of virtue and a role model.   I have no experience with any of this


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 22, 2012)

I pulled over a cop last summer . . . well kind of, sort of.

I had pulled into a park in Hampden to find a geocache and was parked well out of sight. When I headed out I discovered a Hampden PD police cruiser with a LEO in the front seat . . . either gunning the motorists or doing something on his laptop. In any case, I waited behind him since I couldn't go around and figured he would eventually see my car, but after three or four minutes he had not moved . . . and so I decided to have some fun.

I got out of my car, being sure to not slam the door shut, walked up to his car, tapped on his window and when he rolled it down said, "License and registration."

Now I should mention I only did this while wearing my FD "costume" . . . I'm not so sure I would be so flippant if I was just wearing my normal clothing.


----------



## gmule (Mar 22, 2012)

I was nabbed a couple  of weeks ago for expired tags on the trailer. I was headed out to go pick up several  cords  of free wood. The DMV was on the way to where I was headed so I thought I could sneak by and get the trailer tags on the way there. Told the cop my reason for the expired tags and he replied that what I told him sounded plausible but I was still going to get a ticket for the expired tags. My free wood now cost me 100.00


----------



## lukem (Mar 22, 2012)

gmule said:


> I was nabbed a couple of weeks ago for expired tags on the trailer. I was headed out to go pick up several cords of free wood. The DMV was on the way to where I was headed so I thought I could sneak by and get the trailer tags on the way there. Told the cop my reason for the expired tags and he replied that what I told him sounded plausible but I was still going to get a ticket for the expired tags. My free wood now cost me 100.00


 
I borrowed my BIL's trailer last week.  The plates were expired since Feb 2010...and it had no working lights.  He thinks that if he doesn't drive at night he won't have an issue.


----------



## WES999 (Mar 22, 2012)

I got pulled over once for speeding, I told the cop my brakes were not working and I was rushing home to fix them


----------



## btuser (Mar 22, 2012)

Last time I got stopped I was lucky.  No license, no id, going 52mph in a 30, and the truck hadn't been registered/inspected for over 18 months.  Just sort of slipped my mind.  Honestly, who can go that long without being stopped?  Because I only use the truck to go to the dump + HD it wasn't on my things to do list and slowly slipped my mind till I put it in that category "I think I did that".  The cop who pulled me over said he'd seen me for about a year now without a valid sticker but figured I was only using it for dump runs (town sticker) so he wasn't going to bust chops.  He saw me coming from off the highway ramp with a load of loam and figured he'd do me the favor of refreshing my memory.  I thought it was going to be some BS about dirt not being covered and was ready for a groan session.  His polite and caring attitude was not expected. Got to love small towns.

I still have a hard time believing I made it 18 months without another cop pulling me over for non-inspection.  Definately going senile.


----------



## potter (Mar 22, 2012)

I am in Beijng right now. Chinese friend told me at dinner last night that if pulled over for DUI here you go directly to jail for 2 weeks. Lose liscence.
Traffic is incredible with constant games of chicken and (feels like to me) near collision. Ramps exit from highway to streets and cross oncoming traffic. Horns pretty much continuallly.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 22, 2012)

potter said:


> I am in Beijng right now. Chinese friend told me at dinner last night that if pulled over for DUI here you go directly to jail for 2 weeks. Lose liscence.
> Traffic is incredible with constant games of chicken and (feels like to me) near collision. Ramps exit from highway to streets and cross oncoming traffic. Horns pretty much continuallly.


 
Take some pics potter to post....and no booze for you if driving...


----------



## kenny chaos (Mar 22, 2012)

The last time a cop tried to stop me, he had to chase me all the way to the hospital.
When he saw me pull up to the emergency room door, he turned around and left.
I coulda used that one a lot when I was younger. LOL


----------



## Retired Guy (Mar 22, 2012)

In the summer of '66 I was coming back from a bar late one night and got a ticket for failure to stop at a stop sign. Went to the JP and told him, a second cousin as it were, that because the brake light on my motorcycle was activated by rear, foot, brake and I had a cast on that leg and couldn't use the rear brake. Th LEO following didn't see me stop (the truth) he just didn't see the light. JP told me that he believed me, however, he didn't want to be accused of favoritism to a relative  - - he fined me $20.00


----------



## jeff_t (Mar 22, 2012)

My wife got stopped a few years ago going 42 in a 25, in the fog. Since we know all the cops, he let her go. Got stopped again by the same guy a few weeks later 37 in a 25 in front of a school, on her way to work, at the school. Let her go again. 
Year and a half ago, we put the van on craigslist, and guess who emails me. He ended up buying it. Last time I talked to him they were still tickled with it.


----------



## RED FRONTIER (Mar 22, 2012)

Must be your scrubs.  My wife does 2nds doing MRI. Get out around midnight.  Always gets out of tickets.  One time the officer told her his mom would kick his but if he gave some one in scrubs a ticket.  His mom was a nurse.  I like his mom.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 22, 2012)

RED FRONTIER said:


> Must be your scrubs. My wife does 2nds doing MRI. Get out around midnight. Always gets out of tickets. One time the officer told her his mom would kick his but if he gave some one in scrubs a ticket. His mom was a nurse. I like his mom.


 
I can see it now. Gamma will be taking off the scrubs in the parking lot and putting them back on to drive home.


----------



## ohio woodburner (Mar 22, 2012)

I got one last thursday. On my way home from work 46 in a 35. Speedometer has been broken for about 3 yrs.   I didnt have my seatbelt on nor had i put my sticker on my plates, so i figured i faired well lol. I even tried the old firefighter trick..... cause i am one and that didnt work neither  I guess i was due for one.


----------



## Lousyweather (Mar 22, 2012)

webbie said:


> I get a ticket every 15-20 years or so......
> 
> I'm not good looking yet have gotten quite a few warnings.


 
well, lol, Ive an idea.....6 mph over, on the highway, and I get a ticket....I think quite possibly the officer was jealous of my devastation good looks and savoie-faire, and to get "back at me" he gave me a ticket! yea, im sure thats what it is, petty jealousy!


----------



## Lousyweather (Mar 22, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> That is a good one.


 


lukem said:


> I was once a passenger in a vehicle (terminator cobra built to the hilt) that got pulled over doing 126 in a 45. We were driving along about 60....driver looks in the rear view and says "cop"....grabs third gear and we are gone. He pulled over a couple miles up the road and I am ready to go to jail. Cop walks up and driver rolls down window...driver says you couldn't catch me could you you SOB. At this point I'm trying to figure out how to make bail. Little did i know the driver and cop were buddies and playin a prank on me.
> 
> I still hate them a little for that.


 
was listening to the scanner outside of Wheatland, WY a number of years ago, when I heard a patrolman call in...went something like this....

Patrolman: "I just clocked a car doing 160 mph!"
Dispatch: "Are you in pursuit?"
Patrolman: "hell no, I cant catch THAT"
Dispatch: (nothing- I dont think they knew what to say"


----------



## Gary_602z (Mar 22, 2012)

About a year ago when my wife totaled her car(dang trees). The Officer that responded said that he pretty much would have to issue her a ticket for to fast for conditions. So when they we going to the cruiser I hollered "She likes the cuffs" .No ticket issued!

Gary


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 23, 2012)

Lousyweather said:


> was listening to the scanner outside of Wheatland, WY a number of years ago, when I heard a patrolman call in...went something like this....
> 
> Patrolman: "I just clocked a car doing 160 mph!"
> Dispatch: "Are you in pursuit?"
> ...


 
Well, if we are telling those stories..

In the Dallas paper back in the seventies they had a story about one night on the Dallas-Fort Worth Turnpike, a thirty mile straight shot six lane between the two cities. A state trooper was working radar about one in the morning when his radar pegged. Something like 150 and bam! the car flew by. He radioed the toll booth and they had the guy when he got there. When they gave him the ticket the guy said "Go ahead and write two." and they asked why. He said "Because I have to come back in an hour.".

Off to jail.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 23, 2012)

RED FRONTIER said:


> Must be your scrubs.  My wife does 2nds doing MRI. Get out around midnight.  Always gets out of tickets.  One time the officer told her his mom would kick his but if he gave some one in scrubs a ticket.  His mom was a nurse.  I like his mom.



The copper asked if I had a medical emergency.......I said no but I am a healthcare worker on my way to work and I was gonna be late for my shift.....maybes that helped.......hmmm.....will keep that in the "memory bank" JIC....maybes I should start wearing scrubs like the rest of my office....


----------



## btuser (Mar 23, 2012)

Tell him you work for the Center for Infectious Disease Control, then sneeze all over the place and try to hand him your license.
.


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 23, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Well, if we are telling those stories..
> 
> In the Dallas paper back in the seventies they had a story about one night on the Dallas-Fort Worth Turnpike, a thirty mile straight shot six lane between the two cities. A state trooper was working radar about one in the morning when his radar pegged. Something like 150 and bam! the car flew by. He radioed the toll booth and they had the guy when he got there. When they gave him the ticket the guy said "Go ahead and write two." and they asked why. He said "Because I have to come back in an hour.".
> 
> Off to jail.


 
Good one, BB...There was an anecdote floating around a coupla years ago about a radar trap that nailed a young driver & he got pulled over...LEO said "I've been waiting for you ALL day..." Kid replied " Well, I got here as fast as I could!" LEO laughed & let him go with a warning...


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 23, 2012)

My brother-in-law was banned from driving in Maine for a time . . . he was in a bad place and rode his motorcycle up to Maine to visit his sister. On his way back to CT he was zipping along and claims he never saw the cop he went by . . . at least until he stopped at the rest area to use the facilities. As he was walking towards the rest stop a cruiser came roaring in, the LEO jumped out of the car and threw him to the ground all the while my brother-in-law was yelling that he didn't know who they were after, but it wasn't him. Turns out my brother-in-law never knew the LEO was in hot pursuit of him.


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 23, 2012)

I got a speeding ticket and I had to go to court,  if you have a clean license the Town's lawyer would let you plead guilty to a parking ticket. They were lined up out the door at $125 a pop!


----------



## Dairyman (Mar 23, 2012)

No good ticket stories here but I was pulled over last year in my tractor.


----------



## Delta-T (Mar 23, 2012)

I've gotten 1 moving violation...bout 18 yrs ago. Drove past a copper, who was outside his vehicle having conversation with someone in another vehicle..in a parking lot, on the downhill side of somewhat steep hilly road. He catches up to me about 1 minutes later and pulls me over. Good times start now...In the vehicle is me, and a few others...ragtag bunch of dirty hooligans, long hairs and cross dressers (serious). I roll down window and wait. "Do you know why I pulled you over"? "Ummm, no, not really" "Do you know how fast you were going back there?" "Um no, not really"..."Well, I'm guessing you were going about 54, did you know it was a 40 MPH zone?" "Um no, not really" (I'm 0-for-3 at this point) "Do you have any drugs, alcohol, or weapons in the vehicle sir?"...well, I've always considered myself a quick thinker, and here is where I prove it "No sir, but I do have this pack of cigarettes". See that, see how I threw him off? I get ticket, estimated 54 in a 40...$90. No one got hurt, and no "contraband" has found or confiscated. Funny thing, I don't speed. I might hit 2 miles over if I'm not paying attention, but I don't speed. I wasn't then either, but whats a $90 fine amongst friends?


----------



## jeffoc (Mar 23, 2012)

I grew up in Montana in the early eighties. At that time you could get your learners at 14 and a half if you took drivers ed. I already had a car and got my first ticket on the second day I had the permit. 65 in a 35. When I finally did get my license I only kept it for a year and then lost it for a year. I eventually calmed down and have gone quite a long time with out any trouble.
Who in their right mind lets a 14 yo get a license!!


----------



## KaptJaq (Mar 23, 2012)

I was working in the city about an hours drive from home.  One Friday my wife drove into the city to meet me for dinner and a concert.  I took the train in that morning and left my car at the train station, about a 10 minute drive from home.  That night we drove home, pulled into the driveway about 2 AM and noticed my car wasn't there.  I was tired, she was half asleep but we had to drive back to the station to get the other car for the next morning.

All the way back she is complaining about my driving, too fast, reckless, etc.

Almost back to the station I get pulled over.  The officer asks for license, registration, etc...  Then he goes through the list,  The speed limit is 30 here, not 60.  That was a double yellow where you passed that truck, you slowed down for the stop sign but at least you made a full stop before you went through the red light.  He took the papers and went back to his cruiser.

My wife said he listed enough points in one stop for a 12 month suspension, and I deserved it.

About five minutes later he comes back with the paperwork, hands me my license and registration and tells me I should be a little more careful driving through town.  Not one summons.  He bids me good night and leaves.  She was furious.  She wanted to go get him an insist he write me up. 

To this day that stop still annoys her, especially when a summons from the "red light cameras" arrives in the mail for her.  She has 6, I have none. All of hers are the same, failure to make a full stop before making a right turn on red.

KaptJaq


----------



## FanMan (Mar 23, 2012)

About 12 years ago I bought an old Jeep CJ-5.  While waiting for permanent registration (an issue with the fiberglass body and the fact that the VIN plate had been removed and replace during the body swap), I drove it on a temporary registration and paper temporary plates.  After a rain that dissolved the paper tag, I neatly lettered the number on a piece of cardboard and stuck it on the back  I figured any cop would see it, run the number, and find I'm legal and leave me alone,

I was wrong.

Apparently the temporary plate number was in the database as a stolen vehicle.  Three or four times I was pulled over by nervous officers, getting the "KEEP YOUR HANDS WHERE I CAN SEE THEM!" deal,  Each time I was able to satisfy them that I was legal, and by the third time it was "yeah, I know why you pulled me over..."  It was a relief to get real plates. 


Years ago I got pulled over on the Garden State Parkway.  I got a written warning for improper passing (I thought my passing was quite proper) which would have been somewhere around $150 and two points if he gave me a ticket, and a $10/no points ticket for "failure to sign my drivers license."  The cop said he was doing me a favor, and how could I argue?


----------



## Ncountry (Mar 23, 2012)

Well.. 20 years ago or so.I was dating a girl 3.5 hrs south in Albany,NY. One night around 1: am I was driving north  through the Adirondacks on my motorcycle(I kept it under 100 most of the time).It was dark so if there wasn't any headlights I was using the whole rd. 2.5 hours in,I see lights in my mirror,so I pull over. My hands were shaking so bad I had to hand the officer my wallet so he could get my license out(forgot to mention it was around 30* and Nov.).Turns out that he was a forest ranger .He gave me a good talk on speed limits and said he had been trying to catch me for 20 miles.After the well needed lecture and 15 minutes in the car I was warm and he let me go on my merry way with out any tickets.


----------

